# Buying New Outback In Wa State, Need Advice



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

Hello everyone.

I've been eavesdropping on the forum for a few months now while researching Outbacks, and I finally decided it was time to register since it looks as though we're going to be buying an Outback soon.

We found an Outback dealer in our area that we really like so far, and their prices are pretty good. However, I've been researching and looking elsewhere too, and I found that we can purchase an Outback and have it delivered for about $3000 less than the sticker prices of our local dealer.

For example:
23RS: local dealer sticker - $19,996 Delivered price - $16,750

27RSDS: local dealer - $21,896 Delivered price - $18,400

The models that we're actually interested in (26RS or the 28RSDS) the local dealer doesn't have in stock, but we do have delivery quotes on these too.

I would really like to buy from the local dealer, not only for warranty work (if ever needed), but the salesman who's been working with us is a great guy and deserves a sale from us. However, as the buyer, I want the best deal for my $$s.

So, do you think that the local dealer should be able to come down from the sticker price to match the delivered price from someone else - I mean is $3000 a lot to go down in price for a final selling price?

AND (sorry this is soooo long) - we'll need an Equalizer hitch, Prodigy brake control, and may even get an electric jack. How much should we expect these items and their installation to add to the price? Should we expect or ask to pay "their cost" on these items with free installation - is that fair to ask from them?

We're going to our local Outback dealer tomorrow (edited: because we went today, couldn't wait until tomorrow ), so any advice would be super.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I gave my dealer all the prices and told them I was willing to take a ride to save 2000 dollars, in your case its delivered. I told them I would rather buy local and told them it was up to them to find a number that I could live with to buy from them. They did. Good Luck


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

If you are looking at Blue Crick, then they can't be beat as far as service and taking care of the customer. They are top notch!

I can't speak for the price since I don't follow the TT's that closely, but the prices you are showing don't look too bad. Maybe someone else will chime in with their pricing experience.


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

vdub said:


> If you are looking at Blue Crick, then they can't be beat as far as service and taking care of the customer. They are top notch!
> 
> I can't speak for the price since I don't follow the TT's that closely, but the prices you are showing don't look too bad. Maybe someone else will chime in with their pricing experience.
> [snapback]32674[/snapback]​


Yes, it is Blue Crick, and the salesman we've been talking to (Tony S.) is a great guy. It's good to hear that they have a good reputation for customer service from someone else too.









As far as prices and neg. a deal, I hope someone out there can help me out.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Try calling Russ DEan in the Tri-cities to see if you can get a quote. They were very helpful.

Y-Guy (they know him there) works with them is the one who sent me there.

I'd guess a good price for 23RS would be $17,500 with a few extras thrown in.

BBB


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

We bought from Kruger in Clarkston WA. They had a price that was $1500 better then Blue Crick but I will say that Tony was good to work with but his hands seemed to be tied when it came time to negotiate.

We drove down to Clarkston from Coeur d'Alene and since so far we have not had a warranty issue worth dealer attention then it was $1500 well saved.

We have a friend that bought a Raptor from California and it required warranty work and Blue Crick handled it without complaint. So I think that no matter where you buy it Blue Crick will help out with any problems you have.


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

We drove to Russ Dean in Pasco from Portland area and saved couple thousand by doing so. We had great PDI service and have had no problems or reasons to go back to the dealership.

We told Russ Dean the prices we were getting locally and asked them to make it worth our trip... they did (threw in the hitch and break controller as well as the $ savings)


----------

